# Brittany Ferries Code



## LindaB (May 16, 2010)

Decided to get the ferry from Plymouth to Santander this year as we are getting on in years and the drive through France to Sitges feels a bit daunting.

Would anyone be kind enough to share their Brittany Ferries code

Many thanks 
Linda


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Would love to Linda but we only have access to the French one.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If you go that way Linda, let us know how you get on. I've considered the Ireland-Spain route but I'm not a great sea traveller. When can you be pretty sure of a smooth passage across the Bay of Biscay?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry, we areUK - France only also.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

I've done the Plymouth Santander route several times and only had one lumpy crossing, that was in January. 
The present Mrs Relyat isn't a good sailor either but she doesn'tmind the crossing.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

LindaB, I've sent you a message.


----------

